# Craftsman DLT3200



## Benofkc (Jun 14, 2009)

I am going to look at a used Craftsman mower tomorrow and the man tells me it is a DLT3200 bought new in 2006 but I can't seem to find any information on it. Do any of you have something to share?
He says it is 18.5 HP, 42" deck, hydrostatic tranny

Thanks for whatever help you can be
Ben


----------

